# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  SACUVAJTE SI BITNE INFO IZ PRIVATNIH PORUKA!

## anchie76

Privatne poruke će biti prenešene na novi forum, ali moguće da one koje se nalaze kao sačuvane u "saved" neće moći biti prebačene.

Tako da za svaki slučaj sačuvate sve bitne info.

Hvala :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Za jedno 20 min se gasi forum

----------

